# Alton 'Watertite' Wristwatch



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

Recent purchase,

An Alton 7j silver wristwatch, this keeps great time, described as c WW2 persomally I think it's a bit earlier as the case looks quite deco to me also the face appears to be enamel.

The case back is inscribed Sterling which I take to be silver, the dial is unmarked abd overall it is in very good condition save a bit of damage to case rear which should be fixable.









































movement is stamped Banner Watch Co which I believe is American and had something to do with or also supplied Record?


----------



## davidcxn (Nov 4, 2010)

Hi,

I noticed "SXE" engraved on the movement. I believe this is a swiss import code which stands for Banner, Savoy. The movement was therefore imported from Switzerland to the USA. The Savoy Watch Company would assemble and brand the watch for sale in the USA. They were based in New York City and used a number of brand names, Milos I think being one of them.

The use of the term "sterling" for silver was commonly used in tbe US.

I am a very amateur collector and hope this information is of interest and accurate!

Regards

David


----------

